# The goal: organize the peg board this winter....



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 23, 2018)

i have too many things on the pegboard....time to de-clutter and simplify....got any tips or stories of how you have managed to organize your pegboard? the picture here looks great..not mine but it looks like something im striving for....but i live in an ancient 1890s home so might go with retro/antique tools to display and for everyday use as well.....


----------



## Boris (Jan 23, 2018)

Bricycle should be able to help you out.


----------



## vincev (Jan 23, 2018)

Boris has cardboard if you need any.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 23, 2018)

SJ_BIKER said:


> i have too many things on the pegboard....time to de-clutter and simplify....got any tips or stories of how you have managed to organize your pegboard? the picture here looks great..not mine but it looks like something im striving for....but i live in an ancient 1890s home so might go with retro/antique tools to display and for everyday use as well.....
> 
> View attachment 742711




I have a small bedroom which I call the "weight-room" because at one time I had a set
of barbells and weight bench to work out.
Now it consists of bike parts, tools, leather jackets, books, and dozens of shoes 
which are old but too good to throw away.

Now I call it the "wait-room" because I'm waiting for a good time to de-clutter & simplify.

Right now it looks like "bricycle's .


----------



## Boris (Jan 23, 2018)

How about posting several views of your shop and current tool storage to show what kind of spaces and how much room you have to deal with.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 23, 2018)

That peg board set up pictured above looks like something Grandma set up. Most of that stuff can get thrown in drawer since it might, maybe, maybe not be used once a year. I'd rather have shelves on that wall for sheit you use on a daily or weekly basis, and get those screw bins off the work table.   That peg board is a total waste of wall space IMO.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 23, 2018)

SJ_BIKER said:


> i have too many things on the pegboard....time to de-clutter and simplify....got any tips or stories of how you have managed to organize your pegboard? the picture here looks great..not mine but it looks like something im striving for....but i live in an ancient 1890s home so might go with retro/antique tools to display and for everyday use as well.....
> 
> View attachment 742711




You mentioned this is not your peg-board but this is what you are striving for.
That's fine.
Make a note of what you actually use the most and those that you rarely touch.
Do you need to display duplicate hammers for example?

Also...you have to set priorities.
A display for antique tools?
Or a display of tools for everyday work?

Unless you are going to be using antique tools for everyday use
which I would not recommend.

Displaying antique tools & everyday tools together is going to look cluttered
no matter how you arrange them.
Good Luck!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 28, 2018)

I took 2 before shots yesterday...and cleared the bench.....felt like a full time job.....got stuff for a garage sale ...the season is around the corner!!


----------



## Boris (Jan 28, 2018)

If it were me, and I had a minimum of a 10' X 10' space to work with, I might want to replace or incorporate the table (along the back wall) with an L-shaped counter and L-shaped shelves. Don't block your walkways/entrance w/counter space as it appears that your table now does. Is there enough room in your shop to build an L-shaped counter with shelves underneath, another shelf at arms reach for cleaners and the like, and one above that for bike parts, with room for some tall items under the counter? Maybe you could even fit the front wheels of a couple complete bikes and a rolling tool cart in this space. You'd also be wanting a couple deep drawers and at least 4 shallow ones. I ripped apart a "Free" on CL metal desk, for the drawers, the back (used for a metal work surface) and the center drawer for my most used tools. Put most of the stuff on the shelves in boxes so they can be pulled out and moved easily w/o having to move one small item at a time. Use separate caddies for similar items like tapes and paint brushes, etc. Lesser used tools go in toolboxes or drawers on shelves. If you like the pegboard idea, you should now have plenty of room to keep your most frequently used items and you'll have plenty of clear counter space to work. The room looks small, get rid of stuff that's in your way. Organize and you'll be amazed at the amount of space you've freed up, make the most of it. Plenty of free used lumber out there too, just check out "Free" on CL.


----------



## Boris (Jan 28, 2018)

Here's another idea that I saw on.....you guessed it, "Free" on CL.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 28, 2018)

Boris said:


> If it were me, and I had a minimum of a 10' X 10' space to work with, I might want to replace or incorporate the table (along the back wall) with an L-shaped counter and L-shaped shelves. Don't block your walkways/entrance w/counter space as it appears that your table now does. Is there enough room in your shop to build an L-shaped counter with shelves underneath, another shelf at arms reach for cleaners and the like, and one above that for bike parts, with room for some tall items under the counter? Maybe you could even fit the front wheels of a couple complete bikes and a rolling tool cart in this space. You'd also be wanting a couple deep drawers and at least 4 shallow ones. I ripped apart a "Free" on CL metal desk, for the drawers, the back (used for a metal work surface) and the center drawer for my most used tools. Put most of the stuff on the shelves in boxes so they can be pulled out and moved easily w/o having to move one small item at a time. Use separate caddies for similar items like tapes and paint brushes, etc. Lesser used tools go in toolboxes or drawers on shelves. If you like the pegboard idea, you should now have plenty of room to keep your most frequently used items and you'll have plenty of clear counter space to work. The room looks small, get rid of stuff that's in your way. Organize and you'll be amazed at the amount of space you've freed up, make the most of it. Plenty of free used lumber out there too, just check out "Free" on CL.



Solid advice....i intend on taking it all out and reorganizing soon....to get all the junk i donot use or have no use for out including masses of odd and ends for old schwinn projects...that ill post soon as i see what i have laying around


----------



## Barto (Jan 29, 2018)

Looks more like a fake shop from a TV show!   If my shop looked that clean, I would put up a glass wall and not let anyone (including myself) use it.  Then I would have open a new shop so I can get some work done!


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 29, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Boris (Feb 24, 2018)

Update?


----------



## vincev (Feb 25, 2018)

A clean workshop is a workshop where nothing gets worked on.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 25, 2018)

vincev said:


> A clean workshop is a workshop where nothing gets worked on.




But a clean workshop is a happy little workshop.


----------



## Boris (Feb 25, 2018)

vincev said:


> A clean workshop is a workshop where nothing gets worked on.




Y'know what? I think I'm going to follow Jake's lead, and start liking every one of your posts, even if it's something that you just made up, like this one.


----------



## vincev (Feb 25, 2018)

Boris said:


> Y'know what? I think I'm going to follow Jake's lead, and start liking every one of your posts, even if it's something that you just made up, like this one.



Thank you Boris.I am now in your elite group of members that you give "like" to.I only know of one other member of this elite group.I feel so honored.


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2018)

Boris said:


> Y'know what? I think I'm going to follow Jake's lead, and start liking every one of your posts, even if it's something that you just made up, like this one.



Thank you,now you are stalking me ?


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 10, 2018)

Boris said:


> Update?




*I gave your post a *“*like*”* because it is simple, direct, with a
minimum of words which illustrates that you are aware that
although you don*’*t know everything, you are willing to humble
yourself by asking for answers.
It is posts like yours which will forever be enshrined in the 
pantheon hall of famous quotes such as...*




*WHAT ME WORRY?*​


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 17, 2018)

Bench top is clear...next removing all from the peg board.


----------



## Boris (Jul 16, 2019)

Update?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 16, 2019)

Ta da....still have way too much on there...ugh


----------



## vincev (Jul 16, 2019)

SJ_BIKER said:


> I took 2 before shots yesterday...and cleared the bench.....felt like a full time job.....got stuff for a garage sale ...the season is around the corner!!
> 
> View attachment 744819
> 
> ...



My pegboard looks like yours.I cant always find things I have hung on them.


----------



## vincev (Jul 16, 2019)

Boris said:


> Y'know what? I think I'm going to follow Jake's lead, and start liking every one of your posts, even if it's something that you just made up, like this one.



liar.lol


----------



## Boris (Jul 16, 2019)

Lookin' good! The key to keeping a workshop neat and clean is to never do any work in it.


----------



## vincev (Jul 16, 2019)

Boris said:


> Bricycle should be able to help you out.
> View attachment 742717



You should have seen it before he straightened it up. At least now he can find his vice.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 16, 2019)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Bench top is clear...next removing all from the peg board.
> 
> View attachment 839873



work bench looks like a drawing board!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 16, 2019)

WES PINCHOT said:


> looks like a drawing board!



It is. Its covering the display case. Im gonna sand it down and give it to my 11 year old daughter who loves to draw.


----------



## vincev (Jul 17, 2019)

Boris said:


> Y'know what? I think I'm going to follow Jake's lead, and start liking every one of your posts, even if it's something that you just made up, like this one.



You seem to be in a "likeable" mood today.,You are an aggravating dimwit.


----------



## vincev (Jul 17, 2019)

I am being stalked by a Caber from Portland. Would this go under forum problems ??


----------



## Bikebones (Sep 17, 2019)

I have a work space, a bike shed and a bike garage.....organized  ?????


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 17, 2019)

I like the slat walls. They make so many different hangers and shelving....


----------



## eeapo (Nov 27, 2019)

vincev said:


> A clean workshop is a workshop where nothing gets worked on.




That's right, but in a cluttered shop it's hard to get things done.


----------

